# new member in central FL



## goofybeeman (Dec 3, 2015)

hey there I've been beekeeping for a year and have been using this forum for info and decided to become a member Thanks to you for your help. I am constantly learning and I'm learning the hard way, from my mistakes but proudly own two thriving hives.


----------



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

Welcome fellow FL beekeeper.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome
I think a lot of us learned the hard way, hopefully with the info on this forum it can help some to avoid all the mistakes (and dead bees)


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SoylentYellow (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome fellow citizen of Indian River County. :thumbsup:


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees! Hope they make it through the winter and make a lot of honey next year.


----------



## goofybeeman (Dec 3, 2015)

thanks


----------



## qarl (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi! Welcome to BeeSource... I am 5-6 months in at this point... started with 2 Nucs... and now I have 4 hives (did a split and captured a swarm).

I'm in the Orlando area...

I still see some pollen coming in, but nectar flows have stopped. Brazilian pepper finished about 3-4 weeks ago!


----------



## goofybeeman (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes the flows have stopped, and I am also still seeing pollen come in.


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Have you met your Apiary Inspector yet? Julie McClurg
[email protected]


----------

